# Wheel stuck on axle



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

my 97 craftsman riding mower's back wheel has a wasted tire but I can't get the wheel off the axle. It seems to be frozen, seized, chemically fused or something. Is there a puller for these? It's just a regular axle with the key in it.. and the wheel's center is solid except for 2 small holes which makes me wonder if a puller would even have anything to grab onto.

Any ideas on this?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I assume you have removed any bolt or locking ring it has on it.

My guess it is rust that is holding it tight. Pick up a spray can of "penetrating oil" I use a product called PB Blaster.

Your local auto parts store will have this or something similar to it. Now is will take time to work like a couple of days.

The small holes in the hub may be for a puler, but there is no reason for the wheel to be pressed on.

BG


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I cant say for sure but are the 2 small holes threaded?
I have seen other vehicles setup that way and if so run in 2 screws and they will push the wheel off of the shaft.
A couple of bangs with a hammer will often help also to help jar it loose.


----------



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

Those 2 holes aren't threaded. It appears to just be stuck. The hammer didn't make much of a difference, but then again I wasn't hitting the wheel very close to the center where I need it to move. Sounds like penetrating oil and crossing my fingers will be the best solution. 

Thanks for the input.


----------

